# face the cold



## cyaxares_died

"He pulled his collar up and face the cold..."

Я старалась переводить эту фразу следующим образом :
"Он застегнул свою куртку и встречал холод", но мне интересно существует ли лучший переврод глагола "to face" по русский в этом контексте.


----------



## Maroseika

cyaxares_died said:


> "he pulled his collar up and face the cold..."
> 
> Я старалась  переводить попробовала перевести эту фразу следующим образом :
> "Он застегнул свою куртку и встречал холод", но мне интересно существует ли лучший переврод глагола "to face" по русский в этом контексте.



В английском тексте глаголы действительно стоят в разном времени? Не могли бы вы привести предложение целиком? 
Во всяком случае, "встречать холод" как отдельное выражение тут не годится.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Нет это опечатка, я там забыла "d" - это должно быть "faced"!


----------



## Ptak

Что конкретно означает в вашем контексте "faced the cold"? Он застегнул куртку и ....?


----------



## Maroseika

Возможно множество вариантов - в зависимости от того, что именно делал этот человек. Поэтому я и спросил о полном предложении.
Например:
Подняв воротник, он стоял (Он поднял воротник и стоял), обратившись лицом к холодному ветру / повернувшись к ветру / лицом у ветру и т.п.


----------



## Ptak

А может, вообще что-то типа "_вышел на мороз_" ("вышел на _холод_" как-то не так звучит, по-моему.)


----------



## ona.elle

Может: мужественно/смело вышел на мороз?


----------



## Slavianophil

Нужно давать побольше контекста.


----------



## Ptak

ona.elle said:


> Может: мужественно/смело вышел на мороз?


Ну подождём, когда cyaxares_died обратит внимание на этот топик... (если это вообще случится).


----------



## Drunklord

cyaxares_died said:


> "he pulled his collar up and face_d_ the cold..."
> 
> но мне интересно существует ли лучший переврод глагола "to face" по русский в этом контексте.


 
Без контекста...

Идея _maroseik_и использовать ветер мне кажется очень продуктивной.

*Он поднял/поддёрнул воротник (повыше) и обратился лицом к (холдному/леденящему/пронизывающему и т.д.) ветру.*

*Он поднял/поддёрнул воротник (повыше) и обратил лицо к (холдному/леденящему/пронизывающему и т.д.) ветру.*


----------



## catch22

Мне кажется, что лицо здесь ни причем. 
Face скорее означает "встетился, столкнулся". Например, face the facts можно перевести, как познакомься с фактами, и лицо здесь значения не имеет.
То есть "_вышел на мороз_" звучит ближе (если он действительно куда-то выходил)


----------



## Drunklord

Действительно, чего это это я в лицо уткнулся? А... Вижу - 



Maroseika said:


> Подняв воротник, он стоял (Он поднял воротник и *стоял), обратившись лицом* к холодному ветру / повернувшись к ветру / лицом у ветру и т.п.


 
пагубное влияние _Maroseik_-и .

Полностью согласен с комментарием, срасибо.

... _двинулся навстречу_.. слабо конечно, но может натолкнуть на идеи.

Drunk.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо всем. Я в конце концов выбрала такую версию:
"Поддёрнув ворОтник повЫше, он шёл лицОм к ветрУ."

Скажите мне если надо что-то в ней поменят, тоже обращаясь внимание на ударения которые я поставила! 

(И, пожалуйста, тоже исправьте русский в моей сообщении!)


----------



## bravo7

Поддёрнув воротнИк повЫше, он шёл лицОм к вЕтру.


----------



## catch22

cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо всем. Я в конце концов выбрала такую версию:
> "Поддёрнув ворОтник повЫше, он шёл лицОм к ветрУ."
> 
> Скажите мне если надо что-то в ней поменят, тоже обращаясь внимание на ударения которые я поставила!
> 
> (И, пожалуйста, тоже исправьте русский в моей сообщении!)


 
Скажите мне если надо что-то в ней поменят*ь*, такжетоже обращаясь внимание на ударения которые я поставила! 

(И, пожалуйста, *также*тоже исправьте русский в мо*ём*ей сообщении!


----------



## Ptak

> Спасибо всем. Я в конце концов выбрала такую версию


А контекстом вы нас так и не удостоите?


----------



## cyaxares_died

На самом деле здесь нет контекста. Это просто фразы чтобы потренироваться и я перевела это из старой песни которая витается ещё у меня в голове. Песна о человеке который, одним зимным днём, отправляется домой; наверное из работы, но это не так поэтично звучит так что на это не намекают. 

(Исправьте, пожалуйста, мой русский!)


----------

